# What does Torque in our golf shaft mean to you?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I've seen many golf shafts having different torque and kicks, May I kindly ask what does it mean?

One of the Gold shops here in Manila, told me that a lower torque means a higher launch angle and distance, in short, a lower torque is a lot better. uhm, is this correct?

And lastly, what is mid kick?

Sorry for all this fuzz...


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Butz, let me try for a start...

Kick point or flex point on a golf shaft is the point where the shaft bends. A higher kickpoint will result in a lower trajectory shot. In beginners clubs, it is mostly fitted with a shaft with a low kick point which helps in launching a higher trajectory shot.

A torque is the degree to which the shaft twist or resist twisting. A higher degree of torque a shaft has, the more the shaft will twist. Depending on the swing type, a torque influence the open or close clubface at impact.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

dazzle said:


> Hey Butz, let me try for a start...
> 
> Kick point or flex point on a golf shaft is the point where the shaft bends. A higher kickpoint will result in a lower trajectory shot. In beginners clubs, it is mostly fitted with a shaft with a low kick point which helps in launching a higher trajectory shot.
> 
> ...


Wow, many thanks for this info.
Info like this are not available here in our country.

People down here are just familiar with Fujikura, Adila and Grafolloy and swing weight and total gram of the shaft.

But in terms of torque and kick's.... a lot are still ignorant on this.

Again, many thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks dazzle for answering butz questions...and butz thanks for asking them as I too didn't know what they were.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I see I got beaten to it..but yes that is correct! Generally I choose 3.0 torque, stiffest shaft available, with Midkick.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

My pleasure Butz and cesc. Glad I can contribute to this wonderful forum.

I am learning as well.


----------

